# The Amazingly Creepy Angelina Jolie Doll



## MAC_Pixie04 (Oct 3, 2008)

The Amazingly Creepy Angelina Jolie Doll

 Quote:

  Holy Jolie. This is the creepiest look-alike doll we've ever seen. Artist Noel Cruz stripped the factory makeup off a regular doll and painted it to look exactly, exactly like Angelina Jolie.  
 
Has anybody else seen this?!  It's absolutely giving me the creeps how much that doll looks like a plastic human being.  I almost expect it to stand up and adopt me!

More about Noel Cruz, the artist.
More Creepy Celebrity Dolls


----------



## MACLovin (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow! That is kind of creepy, but it's pretty amazing artistry! I like the eye makeup.


----------



## Kuuipo (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice job. Yeah creepy.  The third doll head in looks just like me,,,minus the bags under the eyes, lol.
These were made to look like the Vanity Fare spread.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Oct 3, 2008)

Yeah, despite how creepy and realistic they are, he's an incredible artist!  That's quite a bit of detail and such a small work space (I assume they're about the size of a Barbie?).  Even though I'm creeped out, I'm impressed lol

The Johnny Depp one is actually kinda hot...considering it's a doll.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 3, 2008)

They remind me of wax replicas of famous people.   Of course, as stated, these are done in a different medium and scale by the talents of this artist.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 3, 2008)

I honestly think dolls are just creepy in general. The way they just look at you with with that blank stare.

*shudders*


----------



## kimmy (Oct 3, 2008)

i don't know what's weirder...the fact that someone spent hours and hours making these, or that someone will pay really good money to have one of these on their shelf.

dolls don't bother me, but dolls that are fashioned after real people (like the angelina one) kind of creep me out a little.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Oct 3, 2008)

ha those are cool! it is very creepy how alike they look but wow that is some serious talent!


----------



## mizuki~ (Oct 5, 2008)

Wow those dolls looks amazing! They are great for those obsessive fans


----------



## aziajs (Oct 5, 2008)

I am not creeped out at all.  I am actually amazed.  I can't imagine the time, effort and skill it takes to create a doll like that.


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 5, 2008)

WOW.  That artist has got some skills.


----------



## User67 (Oct 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I am not creeped out at all.  I am actually amazed.  I can't imagine the time, effort and skill it takes to create a doll like that._

 





 I want one of me done, so awesome!


----------



## Fairybelle (Oct 5, 2008)

Incredible...  some people are soooo talented!!


----------



## redambition (Oct 5, 2008)

they are amazing. incredible artistry on those dolls.

(i want the johnny depp one... teeheehee. it's so cute.)


----------



## TheeBettyBoop (Oct 5, 2008)

Wow!!!! Talking about having time and good talent!  The other dolls -of other famous stars- are amazing too.


----------



## civicbabe627 (Oct 5, 2008)

Yeah - kinda creepy but I would totally love a Johnny Depp!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 5, 2008)

I think it is fabulously crafted...The creator has Amazing talent


----------



## simplyenchantin (Oct 5, 2008)

Having one of those on my shelf would certainly weird me out a little (though I love barbies LOL) however the detail is incredible!


----------



## spectrolite (Oct 5, 2008)

It is a little creepy but I like it! >_< It really looks like her. I have a few Living Dead and Little Apple Dolls so this kind of thing does not bother me. I don't know why but for some reason I find that realistic dolls modeled after children are wayyyyy more creepy. You know the type with the blonde curls, cherub porcelain cheeks, kids outfit and dead eyes? They look like frozen little kids with a spell on them.


----------



## Esme (Oct 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_I honestly think dolls are just creepy in general. The way they just look at you with with that blank stare.

*shudders*_

 
Haha, me too. It is the big joke in my family, Esme is scared of dolls! Ooh, Barbie is gonna get you!
Actually Barbie is the only doll I am not scared of! I think it has something to do with Barbarella.
Anyway, that is an amazing talent. They are going for upwards of $1000 on eBay and he does commission work. Some of the people who are saying they want one of themself? If you check it out, be sure to let us know what the rate for a commissioned doll of yourself is, okay?


----------



## YSLGuy (Oct 6, 2008)

I think (pretty sure) that that is a BJD (Ball Jointed Doll). They are mostly made in Korea and Japan and there are MANY companys that make them.

They are multi jointed so that they are more moveable and poseable than a regular doll or a Barbie. They are pretty big as well, and come with wigs etc that you can create/recreate any character.

Alot of people use them to recreate Anime characters and use them for Cosplay.

They are pretty expensive even for a basic one.


----------



## Rennah (Oct 6, 2008)

Wow!
These are not creepy, they're amazing!

They are beautifully done & sooo detailed.


----------



## cupcake_x (Oct 7, 2008)

Thats insane!


----------



## jenavii (Oct 7, 2008)

thats so crazy! Damn what a good artist!


----------



## hhunt2 (Oct 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I am not creeped out at all. I am actually amazed. I can't imagine the time, effort and skill it takes to create a doll like that._

 
I'm not creeped out either.  I've always wanted a doll that really looks like someone (action figures never look like actors or actresses).


----------



## *Stargazer* (Oct 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_I honestly think dolls are just creepy in general. The way they just look at you with with that blank stare.

*shudders*_

 

A. Freaking. Men.


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Oct 14, 2008)

Umm...did anyone else happen to read how she's already given Maddox knives to play with??

Im sorry, she is a freak...


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 14, 2008)

It's not creepy. I think it's the most dead on doll I've seen ever! Great work...

Or maybe that makes it creepy... Hmmmm...


----------



## YSLGuy (Oct 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LuckyGirl3513* 

 
_Umm...did anyone else happen to read how she's already given Maddox knives to play with??

Im sorry, she is a freak..._

 
I guess it depends on how you are raised and where you are brought up. I was given knives when I was young (Cubscouts). Also, my BF's nephews have knives and guns. Thier grandfather is a hunter.

As long as they are taught responisbility about them and how and when to use them properly.

The BF's nephews dont have access to them unless under supervision and the grandfather is with them and watches them.

But that is part of the culture in the rural area they are from.


----------



## k.a.t (Oct 15, 2008)

Dolls scare me..but i think this is so amazing....seriously this is a very talented man. Kudos to him.


----------



## Delerium (Oct 19, 2008)

I love it - the detail in these dolls is amazing.


----------

